# Daedalus Pro Coil Maker V2



## Christos (16/12/17)

Alright vendors, who has stock in Johannesburg or who is planning on having stock real soon?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MartinDC (16/12/17)

Christos said:


> Alright vendors, who has stock in Johannesburg or who is planning on having stock real soon?


hi @Christos ...... VapeClub in Benoni have stock of daedelus items available on their shelf (when we visited their yesterday.) please contact @VapeGrrl and or @JakesSA or order directly from the VAPECLUB's online store getting access through https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/reavers-vape-liquid

the VapeClub store will be closed for Christmas break at end of business next Saturday 23rd December, 2017. still have time to get your hands onto "the Daedalus that definitely takes DIY coil building to the next level"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

MartinDC said:


> hi @Christos ...... VapeClub in Benoni have stock of daedelus items available on their shelf (when we visited their yesterday.) please contact @VapeGrrl and or @JakesSA or order directly from the VAPECLUB's online store getting access through https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/reavers-vape-liquid
> 
> the VapeClub store will be closed for Christmas break at end of business next Saturday 23rd December, 2017. still have time to get your hands onto "the Daedalus that definitely takes DIY coil building to the next level"


Thank you! Unfortunately they close at 2 today and I'll never make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

@JakesSA And @VapeGrrl Will you kindly put one aside for me as I won't make it to benoni by 2pm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (16/12/17)

@Christos you should've called me, I would've gone to get one for you, they aren't far from me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

akhalz said:


> @Christos you should've called me, I would've gone to get one for you, they aren't far from me


I know for next time. Thanks man.

I called my sister but she isn't in benoni today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

@Christos 

I can only imagine what kind of coils you will produce with this new Daedalus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartinDC (16/12/17)

Christos said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately they close at 2 today and I'll never make it.


hi @Christos they still open until next week Saturday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

MartinDC said:


> hi @Christos they still open until next week Saturday


I know but being Saturday I was hoping to use all 1500ft of my wire today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MartinDC (16/12/17)

Christos said:


> I know but being Saturday I was hoping to use all 1500ft of my wire today


now you're talking .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

